# Another way to help homeless dogs...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.pedigree.com/03Adoption/Hotel For Dogs/Default.aspx











PEDIGREE® Brand is proud to partner with _*Hotel for Dogs*_, a smart, funny comedy adventure about a sister and brother who turn an abandoned hotel into a dog's paradise. We share their belief that all dogs deserve a loving home.

 
Visit the official _Hotel for Dogs_ movie website.








 
Learn more about adopting, volunteering and donating.

Photo is copyrighted. Remove if necessary.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

